# Capacitor y temperatura motor de ventilador



## and070 (May 8, 2013)

tengo un motor de ventilador no tenia capacitor, le compre uno de 2.5uf y la cosa es que a los 30 min promedio la temperatura alcanza unos 80 grados celsius en en estator, no se si los devanados soportaran esa temperatura o debo de ponerle un capacitor de menos capacitancia gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2013)

¿ Foto                                             ?


----------



## and070 (May 8, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Foto                                             ?



es similar a este, de hecho son identicos,


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2013)

1,5 es suficiente !


----------



## and070 (May 9, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 1,5 es suficiente !



Y sí le dejó ese se quemara?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2013)

Seguramente                                    !


----------



## opamp (May 9, 2013)

Sería interesante que lo pruebes con las palas,( con su carga) y registres la temperatura en trabajo, lo estas midiendo en vacío.


----------



## and070 (May 9, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> Sería interesante que lo pruebes con las palas,( con su carga) y registres la temperatura en trabajo, lo estas midiendo en vacío.



si tome la temperatura con las palas, como a la media hora llego casi a 80 pero como que ya no subia mas. despues tengo entendido que si le pongo menos capacitor va mas lento cierto?


----------



## Marce (May 9, 2013)

Buenas, te dejo el link, es muy interesante
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f44/aumentar-velocidad-ventilador-techo-morir-intento-91086/


----------

